

Silicon Valley status symbols emphasize mind over material - j_baker
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-silicon-status-20110618,0,7867801.story

======
autalpha
Interesting quote from article:

The hacker ethos is also classically male. "Being concerned with appearance,
shopping for clothes and decorating your house are feminine values. Tech
millionaires see that type of spending as silly and frivolous," Marwick said.

"It's more important to have the freedom and the independence to build
something for a huge audience."

